# 2010 Nissan Altima 3.5 SR Sedan



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Now in its fourth generation, with nearly 3.2 million units sold worldwide, Nissan's 'bread and butter' Altima has some pretty stiff competition from the Honda Accord and Toyota Camry (the only mid-size sedans in the U.S. marketplace that outsell the Altima). The top-of-the-line 3.5 SR V6-powered Altima has always differentiated itself by offering plenty of performance and standard equipment at a price point significantly lower than a comparably equipped V6 Accord or Camry. The question is, will the mid-cycle refresh Nissan has given the Altima for 2010 be enough for it to continue its strong run as a value leader in its class?

The Altima in general, and the 270-hp V6 equipped 3.5 SR model in particular, inhabits a somewhat unique space within its class. That's because Nissan has positioned it far enough below the V6 Camry and Accord in price that it's able to attract value-minded customers looking for a well-appointed mid-size sedan with some V6 get-up-and-go. They've also positioned the Maxima slightly above the V6 Camry and Accord with respect to performance, luxury and price. So rather than attempting to compete head-to-head with the two best selling cars in America, Nissan has found a good home for its two most important vehicles at either end of the mid-size sedan spectrum.

What makes the Altima 3.5 SR even more attractive is its impressive list of standard equipment, now including both traction (VDC) and stability (TCS) control for 2010. Other 2010 revisions include a new front fascia and grille, a few subtle interior tweaks like brighter beige cloth and meter cluster illumination that is white instead of amber, and more onboard technology thanks to a 4.3-inch color display screen and USB capability with iPod compatibility. There's also an optional Technology Package that uses an HDD Navigation system and 9.3 GB music server, auxiliary audio/video input jack, Bluetooth Streaming Audio and DVD playback capability (while the vehicle is in park).

More: *2010 Nissan Altima 3.5 SR Sedan* on AutoGuide.com


----------

